# how to delete nvidia-driver-304 ?



## meine (Sep 25, 2018)

In an attempt to get my Nvidia card working, I installed nvidia-driver-304-304.137 using pkg.

Now I have a different solution (different thread), I want to delete the driver mentioned, but `# pkg delete nvidia-driver-304-304.137` (just replaced install with delete in the command history) reports the package missing:


```
No packages matched for pattern 'nvidia-driver-304-304.137'

Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
1 packages requested for removal: 0 locked, 1 missing
```

How can I delete all the stuff belonging to this driver preferably in an automated manner?

TIA


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2018)

Try `pkg delete nvidia-driver\*` or `pkg delete nvidia-driver-304`.


----------



## meine (Sep 25, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Try `pkg delete nvidia-driver\*` or `pkg delete nvidia-driver-304`.



TNX, but still gave one missing package for deletion...


```
root@mybox:~ # pkg delete nvidia-driver-304
No packages matched for pattern 'nvidia-driver-304'

Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
1 packages requested for removal: 0 locked, 1 missing

root@mybox:~ # pkg delete nvidia-driver\*
No packages matched for pattern 'nvidia-driver*'

Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
1 packages requested for removal: 0 locked, 1 missing
```

Somehow the nvidia drivers must be renamed and pkg doesn't know its offspring


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2018)

Did it actually install? Or maybe it was removed already? Check with `pkg info -x nvidia`.


----------



## meine (Sep 26, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Did it actually install? Or maybe it was removed already? Check with `pkg info -x nvidia`.




```
root@mybox:~ # pkg info -x nvidia
nvidia-settings-396.24
nvidia-xconfig-396.24
```

Now I doubt the install, although there was no error message after I did the install of nvidia-driver-304-304.137. Also the installed dependencies where gone but one, however there are a lot of linux-c6 files around.

The remaining settings and xconfig where extra utilities I added, but it seems they are the only two installed...

After installing xf86-video-nv my grep on 'nvidia' might have given confusing results, because the 'nv' driver is also ment to handle the Nvidia video card and probably (also) uses its naming for files.


----------

